# Climatologica de Leiria



## Birlao (27 Ago 2005 às 03:54)

Ola. Por acaso alguem tem a serie climatologica para Leiria durante o periodo 1961/90 ? Só tenho deste ano através dos relatorios do I.M, mas acho que o inverno foi mais frio que o normal e o resto do ano mais quente...

Caso ninguem tenha, já me contentava com saber quais os extremos!   

Em Janeiro tivemos -6,0ºC de extremo minimo, e a media das minimas foi menor que a da Guarda, Penhas Douradas, Vila Real, entre outras, das capitais de distrito só Bragança foi mais fria nas minimas! Não é normal pois não??   

Cumps.


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2005 às 11:09)

Birlao disse:
			
		

> Ola. Por acaso alguem tem a serie climatologica para Leiria durante o periodo 1961/90 ? Só tenho deste ano através dos relatorios do I.M, mas acho que o inverno foi mais frio que o normal e o resto do ano mais quente...
> 
> Caso ninguem tenha, já me contentava com saber quais os extremos!
> 
> ...



Conheço uns dados de Monte Real para o período 1960-1988, talvez já tenhas esses dados.
Em relação à média das mínimas, é como dizes, não é nada normal a situação deste Janeiro.


----------



## Birlao (28 Ago 2005 às 00:26)

Obrigado Dan, vi agora os de Monte Real! Tem uma média para Janeiro maior do que eu esperava mas não sei se a estação de Monte Real reflecte o clima da cidade. Lá diz que a altitude da estação é so de 20m   

Não é que eu seja grande admirador de frio mas o certo é que Leiria foi a 2º capital de distrito com a media das minimas mais baixa em janeiro passado! Não sei qual foi a de Braga mas não deve ter sido tão baixa!   Deve ter sido devido ao tempo seco que fez tambem com que a media das maximas fosse superior ao normal.


----------



## Birlao (28 Ago 2005 às 23:16)

Eu ontem falei do mês de Janeiro, mas parece que o mês de Fevereiro ainda foi mais frio nas minimas!   

Teve -1,6ºC de média das minimas e 7,2ºC de média. Uma vez mais, das capitais de distrito, á falta de saber a média de Braga, foi a 2º com a menor média das minimas só superada por Bragança. Dois meses verdadeiramente atipicos em Leiria...


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2005 às 23:39)

Birlao disse:
			
		

> Eu ontem falei do mês de Janeiro, mas parece que o mês de Fevereiro ainda foi mais frio nas minimas!
> 
> Teve -1,6ºC de média das minimas e 7,2ºC de média. Uma vez mais, das capitais de distrito, á falta de saber a média de Braga, foi a 2º com a menor média das minimas só superada por Bragança. Dois meses verdadeiramente atipicos em Leiria...



Provavelmente Leiria tem mesmo uns valores de temperatura mínima mais baixos que os das estações climatológicas nas outras capitais de Distrito (com excepção de Bragança).


----------



## Birlao (29 Ago 2005 às 03:45)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Provavelmente Leiria tem mesmo uns valores de temperatura mínima mais baixos que os das estações climatológicas nas outras capitais de Distrito (com excepção de Bragança).



Sinceramente acho isso muito dificil! Mais baixo que a Guarda? Vila Real? Viseu? Braga? Naah...   

A média das minimas na estação de Monte Real (18,9m) em Janeiro é de 5,3ºC!


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2005 às 11:01)

Birlao disse:
			
		

> Sinceramente acho isso muito dificil! Mais baixo que a Guarda? Vila Real? Viseu? Braga? Naah...
> 
> A média das minimas na estação de Monte Real (18,9m) em Janeiro é de 5,3ºC!



Sim, a média da temperatura mínima em Viseu, Vila Real e Guarda é inferior a 3ºC nos meses de Dezembro a Fevereiro (em Leiria deve ser superior).
Este ano, verificou-se uma predominância de condições anticiclónicas nos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro.
Parece que em situação anticiclónica a temperatura mínima é normalmente mais baixa em Leiria do que em Viseu ou Vila Real bem como noutras capitais de Distrito.


----------



## GranNevada (30 Ago 2005 às 10:43)

Bem , eu para Braga em Janeiro deste ano tenho o seguinte :

Dados próprios :

Média Máx. - 13.6 C Absoluta 18.1 C dia 20 .
   "     mín. -   5.7 C Absoluta   1.2 C dia 28 .
Precipitação - 29,2 mm.

Estação oficial de Lamaçães :

14.8 C      19.0 dia 21 .
  3.2 C      -2.0 dia 27 .
27,2 mm.

Dados de Fevereiro só tenho os meus . 
O que me parece é que a estação de Leiria ao dar valores tão baixos , o que acho estranho , deve estar mal situada    ?
Talvez esteja situada num vale e por isso dar mínimas tão baixas . Alguém a conhece e pode por fotos ?

Bem , cumprimentos


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2005 às 11:00)

Para o Porto não tenho valores de janeiro, já que a minha estação não tem memória suficiente, mas estes valores são indicativos. Contudo Janeiro não foi o mês mais frio já que a Minima foi de 3.1ºC no dia 9 e máx.17,9ºC:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08545_1yr.gif


----------



## Fil (31 Ago 2005 às 00:36)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Para o Porto não tenho valores de janeiro, já que a minha estação não tem memória suficiente, mas estes valores são indicativos. Contudo Janeiro não foi o mês mais frio já que a Minima foi de 3.1ºC no dia 9 e máx.17,9ºC:
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08545_1yr.gif



As médias oficiais de Janeiro para o Porto são 13.9ºC / 5.2ºC em Pedras Rubras e 14.1ºC / 4.2ºC na Serra do Pilar.

Quanto á estação de Leiria, ela efectivamente está mal colocada, ou pelo menos estava, o própio I.M admitiu isso. Podem ler esta noticia de 30 de Janeiro neste endereço:

http://www.correiodamanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=148269&idCanal=10


----------



## Birlao (31 Ago 2005 às 01:47)

Eu vi logo que havia algo de errado...   

Mas fiquei surpreendido com a média de Braga, pensei que fosse bem mais baixa


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2005 às 09:49)

A minima extrema que suportei em Portugal foi na vertente da Serra do Marão este ano (850m altitude) registei -8 no dia 4/5 de Março.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (12 Nov 2005 às 16:39)

ola!
Aqui na zona de lidboa estao 14 graus...mas n esta a chover...esta longe disso!
Ja cairam uns pingos...mas nem molhou a rua.
Parece-me que vai chover pouco...a frente fria deve estar a perder força...qual  a sua opinião?
um abraço!


----------



## Metman (13 Nov 2005 às 22:16)

BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> ola!
> Aqui na zona de lidboa estao 14 graus...mas n esta a chover...esta longe disso!
> Ja cairam uns pingos...mas nem molhou a rua.
> Parece-me que vai chover pouco...a frente fria deve estar a perder força...qual  a sua opinião?
> um abraço!



Ola Bruno, acho que te enganaste no topico não?   Mas respondendo á tua pergunta, acho que por aí por Lisboa ainda vais ter algum movimento esta noite


----------

